# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  UVB lighting  Fire bellied toads!!!

## Froggie85

I would like to know people opinions on UVB lighting for frogs and whats best or pics of what your using and what you like to use  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Froggie85

No one has any good advice for what UVB light they like to use with there FBTS? I see a lot of viewings.. Help a person out isn't this what this forum is for ??

----------


## Jason

PM'd you. My set up would be no use as the lights are inside the tank in the special hood and not ontop. I use a 2% inside the tank, which is the same as a 5% over the top of the mesh

----------


## privet01

I just use two T8 fluorecent tubes in a fixture for my viv.  I know from the manufacturers information that they also provide UVb.  But the cost of the specialty UVb tubes in the petstore have come down quite a bit so the cost is not that much different anymore so I may likely just replace them with these when the time comes.................https://www.amazon.com/Exo-Terra-Rep...+reptile+light

Flurescents should be changed out yearly.  Every six months will be better.  They do loose overall light producing  ability as they age.

As my FBT's are in a 10 gallon tank, I don't think there is a need for a separate basking light.  there are different elevations in the viv where they can get closer to the light if they choose.

----------

jasonm96

----------


## alane

Based on recommendations from this forum, I switched to a "reptisun 10.0" and got rid of the LED lighting.

This is probably a little on the heavy side, I might be able to get away with a 5.0.  But I went with what the store had.  My frogs are about 13 inches from the top of the aquarium, often in the water, and also often in shade.

Seems to work; I can see a bit of fluorescence as if I had turned on a black light.

----------


## Jason

At distance of 13" it's not much less UVB than what you'd give a beardie. When using over 5% with frogs it's a good idea to check on the box for the exact amount of UVB it puts out per distance or contact the manufacturer to see what they recommended and if they can tell you if it's not on the box. Infact it's always a good idea to know at least roughly how much exposure your tube puts out as the potency or danger comes with distance, and has to be adjusted with higher or lower rated tubes. Handheld solarmeters are sold for this purpose but these are very expensive and not worth it for small collections. Arcadia do good UVBs and are patricially clued up on exactly what they're products do and how to use them.

----------


## Froggie85

Thanks guys Jason did inform me that mine is okay .. I am just curious pretty much why my frogs SUCK! They are not active or active eater just my older one that has retardation problems !

----------


## Jason

Patience, I say :P Fire-bellies are brilliant frogs, just in your case, they probably need time to settle down as they are probably WC.

----------


## Froggie85

Well I don't want wild caught ones then haha ! I went to message you but your box is to full :P

----------


## Jason

Cleared some space again, haha!

----------


## alane

I kind of think that the "reptisun 10.0" light is a little severe for my application.  But it's all my local store had.

The aqueon deluxe hood is flexible enough for me to insert something in between the light and the tank.  I put a paper towel in there. The fluorescence in the tank is still there but it appears to be half of what it was.

My understanding is that fire belly toads need only a little bit of this UV.  Most of these frogs live in lowland watery areas, and that environment has UV light such that you would get at a zero elevation in a humid environment...which is rather low.

I wonder what the cheapest way is for me to measure actual exposure.  You are probably correct that it isn't worth the expenditure for this one application.

----------

Froggie85

----------


## Froggie85

you must be popular lol... I forgot what I said now  :Frown:  It will come back to me lol.. but while im thinking about it , what do you think about the tanks that open from the front ? are they a hassle to take care of was thinking of getting one in a few months  :Smile:

----------


## Jason

I always buy online, I find it's a wider selection and cheaper prices, so with delivery it works out about the same but you get exactly what you want and need.

I'm no expert when it comes to UV lighting but i'm sure paper towels would block the UVB. You could half the output by placing thicker mesh over your existing, and this would really help reduce the UVB but to what the results would be I'm not sure. Whilst amphibians really do benefit from low-level UVB too much can be just as bad as none.

A good pet shop would actually have a solarmeter themselves since they have so many animals and should be able to tell you. Maybe even allow you to burrow one if you put down a deposit. I would just recommended contacting Arcadia and then getting one of their lights they recommend online, they're good for support so you don't buy the wrong product.

----------


## alane

So I got access to a real UVB meter with enough accuracy to measure my tank.  UVB only.  Not UVA.

*SURPRISE*

The glass in my hood is absorbing almost all of the UVB light.

It does not matter how strong of a UVB light I am running, it does not matter whether or not I block a bit of light with paper towels, UVB just won't penetrate this glass appreciably.  Maybe a 5% transmission based on the difference between measuring with the hood glass versus without.

It seems that if I want the recommended amount of UVB light, I must remove that glass.  I am a little concerned about the condensation on the light fixture if I do that.  But it seems like there is no other way.  A big plate of fused silica is impractical.

If you read up about UVB, lots of sources do mention you must remove the glass or plastic in your hood.
I just measured this and found it to be very true.

----------


## alane

It was a difficult and messy job removing the glass from that hood.  It did not come out easily, I had to smash and pick it out.  Took forever and was very messy.  But I managed to do it without lacerating myself and without destroying the hood.

Now my UVB measurements are exactly where they should be.  I am using a Reptisun 5.0 and i've got about 35uW up top and about 13uW at the bottom.

I also discovered, by using the meter around the house, that a few of my "white" spiral fluorescent bulbs put out rather a lot of UVB.  Most do not put out any.  Some do a little bit.  One puts out a lot: 30uW at a distance of a few inches.

----------


## privet01

> I also discovered, by using the meter around the house, that a few of my "white" spiral fluorescent bulbs put out rather a lot of UVB.  Most do not put out any.  Some do a little bit.  One puts out a lot: 30uW at a distance of a few inches.


It's the phosphor coating of the fluorescent bulb that determines the amount of UV or any other spectrum to come out of the bulb.  In fact if the bulbs didn't have a phosphor coating, then it would give off mostly light that is invisible to us including UVa, b and I suppose c.  However the phosphor coating is able to convert the invisible light to the visible spectrum.

The lighting manufacturers used to make it easy to find the spectral analysis graphs on their website for the different coatings on their bulbs, but in the last few years it's gotten very difficult to find them.  But surprisingly many bulbs marketed for home and office use do give off UVb in as decent amounts as the specialty bulbs.  But without knowing which you are getting you just can't be sure because some coatings block the UV entirely.  You'd think that for home and office use you'd want the UV blocked, but evidently there is some reason they don't.  But they sure don't disclose that in their advertising either.

The top of my viv is screen which I estimate blocks 50 to 60 percent of the light, so I just doubled up on the bulbs awhile back when I became more concerned about it.  And the plants do better too from the extra light.

----------


## Pop Alexandra

You could also try fire rated pot lights. They work great for bellied toads inclosures.

----------

